# Check out this betta bowl!



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this pelican yesterday and thought that it would make a great home for our female betta.


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

Put a plant in it... hanging out of the front of the bowl (mouth). I like it.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

hahaha..that's pretty kewl.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

...however that betta is going to live in a constant state of paranoia :0


----------

